# A note of appreciation



## newby (Feb 24, 2011)

To all of the fine people who sent encouraging messages and your support as I've gone through two breast cancer surgeries, thank you for your compassion. My Mike had me read your thoughtful messages as the process began and, not being a crier, I was so touched that tears flowed down my face and I couldn't read until I hit the kleenex. You are truly gems and your families are so fortunate to have such big hearts loving them.

As for the router table, I was able to help Mike assemble screws; tools and assembly being one of my fortes. Since both sides of me have been operated on, I haven't penciled myself into the router time calendar. That may have to wait until after chemo and radiation. But I will get my shot.....and I'd better get a new cordless drill as a graduation gift when the treatment is complete. I may glow in the dark, but I'll do it with a new drill.....or else. As always, Mikie and I get through things together, and have since we were 12. At 59, I'm due a drill. He got the router and table. Who's getting the better deal here?

Thank you again, Ria


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

GOD bless you Ria and we pray for your continued recovery. A drill???????? That's not much to ask for.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ria:

May our Holy Father heal you quickly and completely. May He keep you well. 

I back up Doc's comment. A drill? Think bigger!

Cassandra


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Ria:
> 
> May our Holy Father heal you quickly and completely. May He keep you well.
> 
> ...


I agree with the others... a fine bride like yourself deserves at least the complete combo kit... Drill, saw, flashlight, etc!

Thanks for sharing your story, and for being an example of grace under trial.

Our continued prayers are with you for complete recovery!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery, Ria.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ria, I admire your attitude and sense of humor. I recently purchased a DeWalt 12V lithium set which included the drill, charger, 2 batteries, case and led flashlight. I found the best deal on this at HD. I like it; it is compact, well balanced and very powerful. Perhaps you should ask the Easter Bunny for one?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

With your attitude, I have every confidence in your total recovery. You are one spunky Gal.
Now, use some of that spunk to DEMAND more than a drill!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to hear recovery going well....Thanks to the Lord....Go buy a ridgid 18 volt set it has a drill and driver in it and is very durable and handy...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Who's getting the better deal?

I see it as a even deal....... you have him and he has you. May God continue to bless you both!

What ever tool you get make sure it is top of the line as you will need it to last a very... very long time :yes4:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ria & Mike... I believe that we are the fortunate ones, having folks like you join our community


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Being a cancer survivor myself, I know the feeling! I had not only my sports message board people, but my Facebook people thinking and praying for me during my followup visits. I blame them for all my good follow up test results. And now I have my router family here, nothing can go wrong now!! Will keep you and yours i my prayers as well!!*


----------

